# Could my dog have caught a chill?



## sonjafoers (15 December 2011)

My poor rottie is feeling under the weather this morning and I'm not really sure what's wrong with him.

He didn't wake up when I went to the yard first thing which is very unusual, and then he was quieter than usual on his walk and not very enthusiastic about his breakfast. He did eat some but not with his usual vigour and left about half.

He is very lethargic and sleepy and is currently asleep with a blanket over him, however he is shivering intermittently which is worrying me. He doesn't feel particularly hot or cold and his nose is slightly warmer than normal but not massively so. I didn't see what his pooh was like this morning as it was dark and he did spend some time chasing bunnies so I lost sight of him for short periods.

Is it possible he has a chill? He sleeps on my bed and I always have the window open so he may have got a draught on him but to be honest I have the window open every night regardless of the weather so this is nothing new. He has been out in the wet over the last week as it doesn't seem to have stopped raining here for ages, but again he is often out in the cold & wet over winter.

I've never had a dog with a chill or with flu before so have no idea of the symptoms. He isn't coughing & doesn't have a runny nose - the only symptoms are lethargy and the intermittent shivering.

Does anyone have any ideas what could be wrong with him please? If he is no better tomorrow I will take him to the vet but just wanted to pick your brains.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (15 December 2011)

He may have a chill or maybe eaten something that's upset him, check his poop tonight if you can to rule that out.  My springer was like this a few weeks back for a couple of days, she was ok then after, we decided she'd eaten something


----------



## CL66 (15 December 2011)

My dog had a chill, was very lethargic and shivering.  NOT like him at all.  I called the vet and explained all his symptoms and they recommended giving an aspirin (not suggesting you do this unless on your vets instructions, maybe you could call them) but he was fine a few hours later.


----------



## sonjafoers (15 December 2011)

Thank you guys, he is actually fine tonight & seems back to his usual self.
He slept all morning with a blanket on him, so I kept his walk quiet this afternoon and tonight he has wolfed his tea down. Just now he pinched a pastie off the side and started eating that & the paper bag it was in so I think he is feeling back to normal!

I've no idea what was wrong this morning but I will keep an eye on him over the next few days.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (15 December 2011)

Glad he's feeling better 

My dog had a type of flu a few weeks back and was sitting there whimpering and wouldnt let anyone touch him. Took him to the vets that night and a few injections later and a few snuggles and sleeps later he was back to his usual self!


----------

